# [FORO] Normas del foro. ¡Por favor, leer antes de escribir!

## Stolz

Los foros de Gentoo son un lugar para pedir y recibir ayuda de cualquier clase relacionada con Gentoo o Linux en general. Es una comunidad pública muy numerosa y como tal, se rige por unas normas que ayudan a que la convivencia entre usuarios sea positiva y a que los foros se mantengan ordenados y organizados.

Por favor, antes de escribir un mensaje en el foro, consulta las  NORMAS GENERALES (en inglés), aplicables a todos los foros, no solo al de idioma español.

Si tienes un problema relacionado con Gentoo, seguramente otros muchos usuarios ya lo hayan tenido antes que tú y por tanto es muy probable que tu duda ya se encuentre contestada. Por eso, antes de escribir un mensaje en el foro con tu duda, por favor:Si eres nuevo en Gentoo recuerda que existe una sección de Preguntas de Uso Frecuente en Gentoo Linux (PUF).

Lee la 'Documentación Oficial de Gentoo', disponible en ESPAÑOL (listado completo), en INGLÉS (listado completo) y en otros muchos idiomas. Uno de los motivos del éxito de Gentoo es precisamente su estupenda documentación, sería una lástima desaprovecharla. Todas las cuestiones relacionadas con el manejo de Gentoo y los mensajes de emerge están contempladas en la documentación. Cuestiones como "problemas con paquetes MASKED (enmascarados)" y similares se plantean diariamente en el foro a pesar de que en la documentación está perfectamente explicado cómo resolverlas. 

Usa la  'Opción de búsqueda del foro'. No cuesta nada buscar antes de preguntar. Es muy incómodo leer y contestar siempre las mismas dudas, una y otra vez, algunas planteadas con a penas unas horas de diferencia. Por defecto no se buscan mensajes en los subforos internacionales, por lo que si quieres obtener resultados del subforo en español, asegúrate de marcar "Spanish" en el campo "Foro:" de la página de búsqueda.

Si la opción de búsqueda del foro no te da los resultados esperados, puedes mirar en las guías escritas por otros miembros de éste mismo foro, que suelen ser muy completas y abarcar muchos aspectos. 

Consulta el  'Sistema de seguimiento de errores de Gentoo' (Bugzilla), especialmente si es un problema de compilación. Seguramente éste sea el método más rápido de encontrar la solución. También puedes leer los consejos que BaSS dio para solucionar los problemas comunes de compilación.

Si sigues estas normas, no sólo te ayudas a ti mismo porque obtienes solución a tus problemas de una forma rápida, sino que ayudas a los demás al mantener el foro mas ordenado y legible.

Si a pesar de haber consultado los enlaces anteriores no obtienes respuesta a tus dudas o solución a tus problemas, debes de saber que aunque no es obligatorio, a la hora de poner un mensaje en el foro español (no se aplica a otros foros) se recomienda seguir un formato concreto para el título. Es solo una recomendación, no una norma del foro, pero ayuda a que esté mas ordenado y a que las búsquedas sean mas eficientes. Tienes todos los detalles en este mensaje de fromooze (no olvides leerlo porque incluye otros muchos consejos para hacer preguntas de una forma eficiente). A modo de resumen y citando dicho mensaje:

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> PATRÓN PARA LOS ASUNTOS DE LOS TEMAS
> 
> Buscando que el asunto de cada tema sea lo más descriptivo posible, constará de tres elementos: [TEMA] Título (estado). 
> 
> [TEMA]: Entre corchetes y con mayúsculas,  el tema refiere a la localización o el tipo de problema. Ejemlos: [KDE], [FVWM-CRYSTAL], [KERNEL],[PORTAGE], [XORG], [SONIDO] ... 
> ...

 

Finalmente, sin duda éste texto te será útil a la hora de solicitar ayuda en cualquier foro o lista de correo: Cómo hacer preguntas de manera inteligente.

Gracias por colaborar con la comunidad.

Más recursos Gentoo en español

Además de los foros, existen otros sitios donde obtener información o ayuda sobre Gentoo en idioma español:

Gentoo-ES.org. Portal hispano y lugar de encuentro de todo lo relacionado con Gentoo, centrándose en el idioma de Cervantes. Si no tienes una cuenta registrate ya. Además de noticias puedes encontrar otros servicios como:

Boletín Semanal de Gentoo. El BSG resume cada semana los hechos clave en el proyecto de Gentoo Linux y los presenta en una forma clara y concisa.

Blogs. ¿Todavía no tienes una bitácora en Internet?.

Sindicación RSS.

Proyectos.

Descarga de archivos.

Listas de correo. Por si los foros te parecen demasiado coloridos o eres más tradicional, aquí encontrarás listas de todos los sabores.

Gentoo-Wiki en español (también en inglés). El proyecto Wiki, a pesar de tener carácter no oficial, se ha convertido en un recurso de documentación de mucha calidad, llevado a cabo por voluntarios, donde agrupar y propone artículos, HOWTOs, etc. sobre el proyecto Gentoo. Si estás interesado en colaborar, existe un hilo en nuestros foros donde coordinar las traducciones.

Canales IRC en Freenode, por si necesitas ayuda en tiempo real o simplemente quieres charlar.

Feed RSS de las noticias de www.gentoo.org

Otro recurso imprescindible son las guías que han escrito otros usuarios del foro español. Se encuentras todas recopiladas en este mensaje.

Disfruta de las posibilidades.

Un saludo.

----------

